# help! flesh wound!



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

I recently acquired a male intermedius and when I was opening the cover he jumped out and and in the process of catching him I broke his skin in two place sand I might have crushed him. He moved a little after I put him in a quratnine box. but barley. I added some pedialyte on him and on the paper towel so he could soak it in. Is there any way to save him? If so what can I do? 
-Jon


----------



## Marty71 (Nov 9, 2006)

This post may help with the cuts/abrasions. Good luck, I have had new ones get away and can sympathize...

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... t=abrasion


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

Jon, 

Depending on the condition of the frog, you might want to consider euthanasia. Open wounds on a frog usually end up being fatal unless treated quickly, and accurately. Also, if you have crushed the animal, you might have broken bones, caused internal bleeding, etc. It might be kinder to put the frog down then let it suffer and eventually die which might happen if it is in such bad shape. 

Pedialyte doesn't sound like it is going to help much in this case. 

If you can, post some pictures up or the wounds, etc.


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

Jon, 

How's the frog doing? Any updates on its condition?


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

hey sorry for the no update. He seems ok at the moment. He is moving alot. I have not seen him eat ever since thurs, but he does not look skinny. there are melanos and springtails in his shoebox in case he is ever hungry. Time will tell if hes gonna be ok. I hope he is fine. his skin seems to be healing. I try not to stress him out so he can heal as fast as possible. how are your frgs doing?
-Jon


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

Try picking up some neosporin at a drug store. Try to get the cream version without pain killer version, although I've found it hard to find around here. I know Longs usually carries the ointment w/out painkiller though, tho I've found it harder to apply. I don't think the neosporin is ideal, but it might help a little until you're able to get more sophisticated meds. 

That might help a tiny bit, just make sure not to use a lot. 

I really suggest taking it to a vet, (UCD vet. hospital), or contacting David Frye. He can send you meds overnight if you'll pay for shipping. I had to do this for some frogs, and I hate spending the overnight shipping bill as much as anyone else, but in the end it was well worth it as the frog made it. 

Just some stuff to think about.


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks Raymond. I started giving him neosporin on thurday. I will try to conatct dr.frye or take him to the vet med. Thanks for the tip and I'll keep you posted.


----------

